# Heat tape in the UK?



## chriscommunist

I know this has been asked before, but I'm planing on building a large shoebox rack (about 50) for hatchings and need a decent way of heating it.

My options are:


Heatmat and stat for each hatchling. Too expensive so this is out of the question.
Heatcable (The wire stuff) for each row, then stat it each row of boxes. I don't think this'd provide even hear
Heat tape (Product Listing Heating) one for each row, and then stat it. This is probably thie best option, but I can't find a UK alternative!
So, if anyone can find heat tape/ an alternative, I'm sure the community would be happy.


----------



## Slurm

I have 5x 4ft heat strips all off one pulse stat.

works well for me


----------



## chriscommunist

It's really expensice though. £20 for 1.15m...

That heat tape is like £2 a meter from the US, I was wondering if there was a UK alternative that I can crimp myself, to the exact size I need.


----------



## chriscommunist

Bump!
I may consider ordering 50ft from America if I know it'll work with UK voltages. I'm quite sure it will.


----------



## chriscommunist

Bump, what's the best way of heating?


----------



## awh

most of america use 110 volts not 240 like us


----------



## superjacko

AHHA! i've used that stuff before..... :hmm:ah man thats going to annoy me i can't think where the hell i used it or what for!!! keep an eye on the thread i'll rack my brain i'll remember eventually! if not i'll ask at the wholesale tomorrow.


----------



## superjacko

ahh i remember! its underfloor heating for when your putting a laminate floor ontop of an existing wood floor!! here you go, Vysa-Film Carbon Film Heating Elements 500mm Wide [Vysa Film 50] - £29.40 : Fastlec - Selling Brand Name Electrical Products Online, Buy Brand Name Electrical Installation Products Online very good price and you can connect that onto a habistst, the max lenghth is still under-rating


----------



## chriscommunist

awh said:


> most of america use 110 volts not 240 like us


I was asking for a similar option .

Thanks jack!


----------



## BhamCham

Do you know if they sell the connectors for this so you can attach it to the electric wire? or does it already come wired?


----------



## sam12345

You will not find heat tape in the UK, as it is considered unsafe.
I would not advise buy stuff from the US market and rewiring it as the states run on a lower voltage electrical system compared to ours here in the UK.

Multiple mats/strips into 1 stat may be expensive, but in my eyes is far better than any other "bulk" heating methods I have encountered.


----------

